
Better shuts down one month after death of founder - mithr
Email sent to subscribers:<p>&quot;It is with great sadness that we have to announce, following the passing of our founder and CEO, Rachael Norman, that Better will cease operations on August 15th. It’s been a pleasure helping our users navigate the complicated world of insurance over the past three years.<p>We understand that you may have pending claims in our system that have not yet been fully resolved. Rest assured, our FAQs will provide you with the information necessary to see your claims through completion.<p>If you’re interested in saving your data, you can download it into a zip file - here. You will be able to view the claim images you have uploaded to our system and download a spreadsheet that includes your claims’ processing information for all completed claims.<p>Thank you for being a Better supporter and for allowing us to assist you with your bills. We feel privileged to have helped our users secure nearly 3 million dollars in insurance reimbursements, and regret that we must discontinue our service. We wish you good health and happiness in the months and years to come.&quot;
======
WheelsAtLarge
This is what happens when the founder is the company.

